# Boot from second HDD!



## shahzaib (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi,

I've 2 x HDDs mounted in server, 1 x HDD in motherboard and other is in swappable bay. The boot from 1st hard drive which is mounted in motherboard is working but i want to setup and boot OS from second hard-drive. Setup is completed on 2nd hard-drive but its not able to boot the OS. All the time server says non-system disk.


----------



## chrbr (Sep 1, 2018)

Is it possible to remove the first working disk and attach the second one to that port? This would help to check if the issue is with the different connection or with the setup of the second disk. Please check if the partitioning of the second disk is ok. It might also be that the boot code just has not been written.


----------



## shahzaib (Sep 1, 2018)

Its correctly setup because i choose the option "Auto" during partitioning of second disk. So bootcode was installed automatically.


----------



## chrbr (Sep 1, 2018)

Thank you for the fast answer. I agree with you, if you have selected "Auto" the disk partitioning should be correct. Then it would be interesting if the first disk could boot if it is placed in the swappable bay. And if the second disk could boot if it is connected directly to the mainboard.


----------



## shahzaib (Sep 1, 2018)

Actually i also tried same with FreeBSD setup on VMWare and only first disk is able to boot . So it looks like there maybe some more option which i am missing.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 1, 2018)

This doesn't seem to be an issue related to FreeBSD but your hardware. If you successfully installed FreeBSD on the second HD then you should be able to tell your computer to boot from that. If that gives you an error about no system found then this could mean that FreeBSD wasn't properly installed.

Try booting using the rescue CD, start the live mode (command line) and check what gpart shows you about the second HD. What is the partition scheme? Does it have a partition of type freebsd-boot?


----------



## shahzaib (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi,

This has been fixed on server, i changed Controller option from RAID mode to Legacy mode.
Thanks!

Regards.


----------

